
The NBA Should Learn from Google China - baylearn
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/07/the-nba-should-learn-from-google-china/
======
ngcc_hk
Yes they should. But china is too big. Money is too good. Failure to endorse
human rights got big rewards. Done.

